# Gyeon CanCoat vs Sonax PNS



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Hello Guys. 
Maybe for someone this test may be interesting :thumb:

So I did this test on bonnet of my old Astra G, car is fully resprayed so have no idea about quality of clear cote 

Preparation:
Bonnet was washed, clayed with Sonax ClayDisc on Rupes Bigfoot, and polished with Sonax EX. After, wipe down with Gyeon Prep.

Application:
PNS was applied with Sonus foam pad in thin layer and buffed off after 10-15 sec.
CanCoat - sprayed on MF cloth, then spread on surface and buffed off with another side of MF.

Easy of use:

PNS - some people says that PNS is difficult to apply and remove... Not so difficult if apply in thin layer and remove after 10-20sec no longer.

CanCoat - EASIEST and FASTEST way to apply LSP I ever try :doublesho Just spray on MF-spread-buff off...





I make proper test this week I hope, all what I can tell now that PNS is slicker than CanCoat (I make a finger test, 15 min after application), but CanCoat looks more glassy and shiny. Color of my car is not the best for testing a glossiness, but my vote is for CanCoat.

Updates coming soon 

Short update:

We have all night raining, and n the morning I found my bonnet loks like this (left side CC, right PNS):



Yep, not the best picture but you can see that right(PNS) side is allmost dry compared to left (CC) side.

PNS side:



CC side:



About self cleaning abilities of two products is too early to say anything...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice test to come. Please report which one keep paint cleaner.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Very interesting , will watch this carefully , thanks!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah out of the 2 Cancoat is my preference


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

nice test
subscribed


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice test - I am looking forward to your conclusions and findings. Will you stress the products with multiple washes to see how the durability is?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Good test and interested to see how this fares. I have had PNS on my car since November and it's lasted brilliantly all winter with no BSD top ups, still beads like a monster and a very sharp finish when washed. For £12 it's great value.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Porta said:


> Nice test - I am looking forward to your conclusions and findings. Will you stress the products with multiple washes to see how the durability is?


Yep, exactly for this i do this test :thumb:


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

pawlik said:


> Yep, exactly for this i do this test :thumb:


I know it's been a while, but did you find a 'winner'?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Cars wearing ons for winter too, for the price i think its hard to beat, chuck in bsd and win win for winter


----------

